# Stud service?



## voodoochild (Sep 3, 2012)

Have two adult female redfoots. I was wondering if stud services exist and how to go about finding one?


----------



## N2TORTS (Sep 3, 2012)

yes they do .....and your doing the perfect thing .. " netwoking" .
Keep the ball in your court and select the best gene line that fits your needs.

JD~


----------



## voodoochild (Sep 3, 2012)

So there is a large redfoot breeder not too far from me. I was thinking of approaching him. How does this normally work? What's the normal fee? Or do you split hatchlings? I don't know what I'm doing. Thanks for your help!


----------



## N2TORTS (Sep 3, 2012)

Different breeders have different objectives. Some may be shy to the idea ( and for good reason) of exposing a new tort not knowing the health conditions so it doesnâ€™t infect his own herd. Others may have separate males kept separate and used just for breeding.....which is not so risky of contaminating the whole herd. Pricing may be a factor of the deal ( a stud cost ) or like you mentioned a split of the babies. But remember just because the tort " does the act" and even lays the eggs .... does not guarantee you will be hatching out baby torts anytime soon. I think if you ask any of the breeders in here , it is a very laborious job , with alot of patience involved and not really a profit of huge proportionsâ€˜. Its done more for the love of the hobby and personal learning of things. As your herd grows and the more involved you get ... you can forget about vacations ,,,having to work outside with the flu , and even missing Christmas with your family..." your always maintaining the herd , the yard and hunting for eggs~ 
But always seems to put a smile on your face when ya do witness a baby tort hatching and entering the world for the first time! 

JD~


----------



## Tom (Sep 3, 2012)

You sure speak the truth JD...


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 3, 2012)

Tom said:


> *You sure speak the truth JD...*


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy (Sep 3, 2012)

I think if I were you I would just find a nice male to buy for your females. Male redfoots are fairly cheap,and with you being in Florida you would be able to find plenty of them available. Too much risk for a breeding loan when you can easily buy one for $200 or even less.


----------



## voodoochild (Sep 3, 2012)

Yeah you're pry right. I'll just have to get my own male. Thanks for all the input!


----------

